# Lost on Cameras



## dbw27 (Jun 2, 2014)

Hi:

I am a graduate student. I am planning to study abroad in the fall in the Netherlands and as such, am purchasing a camera now to learn and practice with. I also hope to take a photography community college class this summer to prepare.

However, I also must think about this investment upon return. I like to take pictures of nature. I would rather take nature photos than people. This would be my first "real" camera, but in the past, I have taken pictures of nature with my smartphone and blown them up to hang on my wall. Therefore, I also enjoy enlarging.

I would like to take high quality pictures of my fish.

I have about a $1000 budget.

I went to the camera store, which made a hard pitch for me to purchase the Olympus EM 10 since I would be traveling. I did not really know much about cameras. This is a very nice camera store though who were very patient. I had really never read much about the mirrorless cameras. It is okay. I have had it six days. They told me to go home and take lots of pictures and then bring it back to either have it finished setting up or get a different camera. At first I was looking at the Nikon 5200.

I also really enjoy wireless capabilities.

I am not sure I like the mirror-less and all my photo friends use DSLRs. Some reviews said to get the Canon 70d. This would be out of budget for me, but I do like taking video, albeit not a super ton, but I do like it. I am not sure if it is good to get say a Nikon 5200 (with the optional wireless adaptor) or a 5300 or like splurge for a Canon 70d. And then what of the lenses?

Then I was thinking about the Sony a6000, but then that one might have shutter lag. 

Ought I just keep the Olympus EM-10? Argh. I am not sure I like it. There are so many cameras and so many lenses and I just feel really lost by the whole thing. I have watched a million reviews and still, am having issues. I think I actually like the compact Canon DSLRs but they do not have wifi.

I do plan to go back to the camera store tomorrow, I just am so uncertain it is crazy.

You guys are into photography and can even do aquarium photography, which I would like to do upon return. I am not going for the year, just studying abroad in the fall.

Help?

dbw


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I like the Nikon and Cannon DSLRs. In either case, you can pickup a set of tube extensions dirt cheap for your macro fish photos. This will get you by until you can purchase a real macro lens.


----------

